# BetInvest - Winning predictions in a long term



## Football Bet Picks (Oct 9, 2017)

BetInvest24 is a place where you can turn your *soccer bets* in your profitable business ! We have more than 20 years experience in the* tipping* , analyzing and providing *football predictions* for the best authoritative betting companies and websites . BetInvest24 is your real assistant for your future success in the *betting world* !
We propose to our customers carefully selected 3 kind of betting sections with high* success rate* in a long term investment , and with these betting sections every *bettor* will find the most suitable bets according the purposes of profit !

*COMBO BET* – is a combination of two bets which suitable for players searching for bigger odd and also big probability of success according to the daily betting card ! It can includes *1X2* , *Asian Handicaps *or *Over/Under* predictions !

*VIP BET* – this is the betting section for real* professional bettors* and highrollers in the *betting business* ! Here you will find the best* pick of the day* with biggest probality of success according to our *soccer tipsters* analysis of BetInvest24 !

*SINGLE BET* – is a carefully selected *soccer bet* with very low price , which will increase your *betting bankroll* and will bring you pleasure of the* won bets* !

Our team of BetInvest24 is online 24/7 and you can rely on us for your success in the betting business in a long term !


----------

